# Touring Southern Ireland in September



## 125746 (Jul 14, 2009)

My wife and I have hired a large (27 foot) motorhome for a week in September and will be touring Southern Ireland, sailing into Dublin from England. What I would like is suggestions as what people would recommend for first time visitors as to which are the best places to visit and what routes should be taken.
Thank you in anticipation, Kev.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Kev,

First of all, let me say how welcome you will be in Ireland when you come. I would suggest that when you arrive in Dublin that you head west (about 3-4hrs) Any of the western seabord counties are wonderful, so the counties that you will be looking for will be from south west upwards: . . .
Kerry, Cork, Clare, Galway, Mayo, Sligo and Donegal. It isn't necessary to try and get to them all, but for purposes of getting a general idea where the best scenery is these are the 'Top Seven'.
You will be travelling in a fairly long rig, so have you thought about whether you will be using campsite or wildcamping?

September is often a fantastic time to visit Ireland as the weather can be lovely and it is a bit quieter. If you need more info, ask some specific questions, give a bit more detail and look at the Ireland Touring Section for lots of tips and other people's experiences.

Ca


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

CaGreg said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> First of all, let me say how welcome you will be in Ireland when you come. You haven't mentioned how long your trip will be, but I would suggest that when you arrive in Dublin that you head west (about 3-4hrs) Any of the western seabord counties are wonderful, so the counties that you will be looking for will be from south west upwards: . . .
> Kerry, Cork, Clare, Galway, Mayo, Sligo and Donegal. It isn't necessary to try and get to them all, but for purposes of getting a general idea where the best scenery is these are the 'Top Seven'.
> ...


Please do not miss the Gape of Dunlow and the wonderful Boat trip and gallop through the Gape in a Pony and Trap.
The memory stays with you for Ever. :lol: 
Have a great time and just roam and enjoy.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.gapofdunloetours.com/


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

gap of dunloe current price 50 euro each adult. i have just returned from S.Ireland. and have mixed views. read it in ideas needed in this section.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If I may be permitted another blog advert here is my one on my 2007 holiday there >MHF Blog<


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine too  >> here <<

I'm not much into writing blogs, but did this one by request.

I would be a little concerned with a 27 foot motorhome. Ours is only 18' 6" and I had to change my underwear rather more often than usual on some of the more "interesting" roads. 8O 8O

Great country though, and the people are really lovely.  

Dave


----------

